
It’s Official: We’re Going to Mars - MKais
http://futurism.com/its-official-were-going-to-mars/
======
M_Grey
As always, this isn't a "will to get there" issue, it's a, "How are we going
to get people there without killing or abandoning them?" issue. Microgravity,
radiation, micrometeorite impacts... these issues are just not solved. My
concern is that the usual course of events is to not solve them, but send
people anyway.

That's our history.

